# Breeders day in Olympia, WA



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Just wanted to share that there is a breeders day at Steamboat Animal Hospital in Olympia, WA on October 10th. This is a biannual event. The following services are being offered:

CERF - $22
Heart Cert. - $32
Microchip - $22 (includes national registration)
ICBS semen freezing - for pricing check International Canine Semen Bank: ICSB-Oregon, LLC
OFA Clinic:
Patellas $17
Hips $59
Elbows $59
Hips and Elbows $79
Sedation $22
OFA fee will be charged in addition to the above fees

Discounted flea meds and vaccines also available. Clinic hours are 8am to 4pm.


----------



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

WOW!! That would be worth the drive if I had someone to x-ray!


----------

